# Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port



## ED101 (23. September 2007)

*Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Aufgrund einer aufkommenden "Diskussion" wieviel USB Ports man am Rechner braucht, wieviele USB Ports habt ihr in Benutzung und was (und wie (direkt, hub...)) habt ihr angeschlossen.


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Aktuell kann ich leider nur 4 nutzen, da ich mein neues Gehäuse noch nicht habe 

Daran angeschlossen: Tastatur, Maus, Stromversorgung für die Kopfhörer, Kartenleser.

Rumliegen: Digicam, Scanner, 2 Webcams, USB-Gamepad, BT-Stick. Damit hätt ich denn auch die 10 möglichen Ports am Asus P5K-E WiFi (kauf ich mir ende des Jahres) belegt 

: Hab ja noch nen MP3 Player und einen USB-Stick vergessen


----------



## ED101 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Dann will ich auch mal:

Tastatur (incl passiver USB Hub 2fach)
Maus
Drucker
Scanner
USB-Hub(aktiv 2fach)/Cardreader vom Monitor
Und dann noch die Sachen die ja nicht immer und i.d.R. auch nicht gleichzeitig angeschlossen sind.

USB-HDD's (müssten so 3 oder 4 sein)
USB Stick's
DigiCam
Handy
MP3-Player
Webcam


----------



## DoktorX (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Logitech G5
Logitech G15
Webcam
Crative Remote Emfpänger
Handy-Kabel
Zen Vision:M Kabel
und bald eine externe HDD, die ich evtl aber auch an eSATA stecke. Mal schauen.


----------



## JimBeam (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus 
Tastatur
Scanner
externe HDD (braucht 2 Anschlüsse)
Gamepad
USB-Stick
W-Lan Stick


----------



## Kovsk (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus
Tastatur
W-Lan Stick
PDA(Zwar net immer, aber immer öfter)
Kartenleser

Und dann noch ab und an, MP3/4 Player, und diverse USB Sticks und exterene HDs
Ach ja und ne Digicam
*EDIT:AChja und nen Multidrucker von HP^^*


----------



## CrSt3r (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

OMG haben hier einige viel, da bin ich ja glatt einer, der am unteren Ende rangiert 

1. Logitech MX700 (die zur Maus passende Wireless Tastatur hab ich geschrottet indem ich ein Glas Olivenöl drüber gekippt habe. JAAAA, Olivenöl. Alles klebt und hat sich auch nach mehrfacher Reinigung nicht mehr erholt. Deswegen ... )
2. Microsoft Digital Media Pro Keyboard 
3. HP PSC 1610 All-in-One (Drucker, Scanner, Kopierer, Fotostation)

So, mehr gibt es bei mir nicht. Vll noch ne externe Platte irgendwann. Aber die wird dann wohl S-ATA sein.
Achja ... mein W950i natürlich auch manchmal, wenn ich Musik oder Filme auf mein Handy haben will.


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

MX1000
HP Sacanjet G3010
HP Deskjet 6540
Logitech Wingman Extreme 3D
meine Mobile HDD
Fritz WLAN Stick
Kartenlesegerät für die Cam

und ab und an einen USBStick

Ingesamt hinten 6 Anschlüsse und vorne 2 (dann auch voll bestückt)

_ Edit: Thema zusätzlich in Sonstiges > Eingabegeräte + Peripherie verschoben_


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Belkin 4-fach USB 2.0 Hub
Gamepad
Externe WD HDD, 350 Gb
USB 2.0 Card Reader
USB 1.0 Hub vom TFT
Labtec Webcam

Optional:
Digitalkamera
Handy

McZonk,

Deine Signatur: Probiers mal mit "Technick"  320.000...


----------



## kuhwaran (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Meine Razer Maus
Gamepad
WLAN Stick 
2 USB Sticks
1 Ext. Festplatte
Cardreader
1 aktiv Hub
Scanner

nich permanent angeschlossen sind:
Handy
Digicam
Navi

Ein Glück sind bis zu 127 Geräte möglich  ... gut ein bisschen dauerts wohl noch bis das ausgeschöpft ist.


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

- Maus
- Tastatur 
- BL stick 
- W-LAN stick
- Clie dock
- Apple dock
- Apple dock 
- Handy 
- CS dock 
- Exilim dock 
- Externe HDD
- Externe HDD
- Mini USB
- Cardreader 
- Webcam 

Oh ich danke Gott für die schaffen des USBhubs


----------



## buzty (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

dauerhaft: 
maus
externe
gamepad

zwischendurch:
ff-wheel
tastatur (auf lan manchmal)
joystick
mp3-player
2. maus 
usb-stick
digicam
...

EDIT: usb-hub vergessen, pack ich manchmal dran wenn viel los is


----------



## Piy (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

maus,
2xexterne fp,
externer dvd-brenner, 
webcam, 
w-lan-stick, 
mp3player (aufladen macht er immer wenn er nich benutzt wird)
würd genau an meine 8 ports passen, aber einen hab ich zerbrochen (pc auf die seite gelegt, als stick drin war xD   wenigstens der hats überlebt), also nochn 4xhub xD
edit: und nen cardreader xD


----------



## |L1n3 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

oke dann mal ich:
Haltet euch fest!, schnallt euch an! und atmet noch ein letztes mal locker durch die Hose !

Meine USB-Geräte:

Dauerhaft :
-

Manchmal:
-MP3-Player


----------



## Lucca (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

hmmm.... Mal nachsehen.

Dauerhaft angeschlossen:

Webcam
Drucker
Maus/Tastatur

Nicht dauerhaft angeschlossen (da zu wenig Anschlüsse)
Scanner
GraphikTablet
Gamepad
mp3player


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Line, das glaub ich dir nicht.


----------



## buzty (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

och wieso denn nicht? wenn ich mal das nehm was bei mir dranhängt...wer keine sportspiele spielt braucht kein gamepad, wär meine intere größer bräuchte ich keine externe festplatte und wer nciht gad eine razer oder so hat kann die maus doch auch durchaus an ps2 anschliessen?


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Najo, wieso nicht, wenn er noch PS/2 Eingabegeräte hat...

Bei mir schauts so aus..

Dauerhaft:

1.) Sony GDM-F520 Monitor #1 USB-Hub
2.) Sony GDM-F520 Monitor #2 USB-Hub
3.) Hama Kartenleser
4.) MS Laser Mouse 6000
5.) 3dfx/Interact Hammerhead Gamepad
6.) WingMan Force Joystick

Gelegentlich:

5.) IcyBox U251 2.5" HDD Gehäuse mit 7200rpm 100GB Momentus
6.) Sony DSC-H1 Cam
7.) Sony DCR-HC29 Camcorder (sehr selten, eher an FireWire)


----------



## |L1n3 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Line, das glaub ich dir nicht.


Ist aber 10000 prozentig war ! 
Drucker und "Externe" Festplatten  findet man bei mir nur im LAN :p


----------



## HeNrY (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich mach es mal kurz:
Zu viel 

Auf Wunsch von Marbus16 änder ich das ganze nochmal 


Maus
Tastatur
exterme HDD
DVB-T Empfänger
Kartenleser
Ventilator (ja einer von diesen hässlichen...  )
zweitweise eine kleine Lampe
2 GB USB-Stick wo meine Sammlung aller meiner Webentwicklungen drauf ist
ein weiterer Hub 
Digicam
Naja... soviel ist es dann doch nicht...

Ah, habe noch mein PS2 Pad sowie mein Lenkrad vergessen...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Auf die USB-Gamepads zu sprechen zu kommen: Gibt es es ein universelles Programm, womit man die Force-Feedback Funktion checken kann? Komisch, dass nicht viele ne Webcam mit am USB hängen haben.


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich kann eine spendieren, falls gewünscht 

PS: Henry editiert grad  Er hat fertig


----------



## 2fink (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

-maus
-tastatur
-gamepad / lenkrad / 2. tastatur
-webcam
-externe hdd
-handy
-usb-hub --> mp3-player, usb-sticks (3 stück in gebrauch)
-intern am usb: cardreader 2x


----------



## tj3011 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus, webcam, externe HDD und manchma noch IPod und/oder USBstick


----------



## PCTom (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

na dann ich auch ,meine USB Geräte alle ständig angeschlossen

Maus Logitech G5 
Tastatur Logitech Ultra Flat 
Drucker Scanner Kopierer Card Reader
Saitek P2500 Rumble Pad

Gelegentlich 3 USB Sticks


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Mindestens 7:
2 USB-Platten
MX518
Internet Keyboard Pro
Epson Scanner
Reflecta Filmscanner
Canon-Drucker

Dann zwischendurch meinen Transport-USB-Stick


----------



## HeNrY (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

@Thilo
MX518?

Dachte du hättest eine MX510? Oder liegt die bei dir in der Redaktion herum?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Yes, Du hast recht. MX518 nutze ich in der Firma, daheim habe ich noch den "Klassiker"


----------



## patrock84 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Permant belegt mit:
- Razer Copperhead
- USB-HDD
- USB-Stick (wegen U3)
- Drucker

Im Wechsel:
- BT-Stick
- Handykabel
- Digicam
- USB-Sticks..
- USB 3-Pin Molex Adapter Kabel


----------



## LoyKucci (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Razer Copperhead, Logitech G15 und externe Platte; zwischendurch MP3 Player und USB Stick.


----------



## ED101 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

dit: Drucker ist nicht mehr am Rechner, der hängt jetzt via Druckserver im Netz.


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

PC & Notebook: KVM mit MS Wireless Keyboard und Wireless Intelli Mouse Explorer
Notebook: USB-Stick
PC: Laser-Mouse 6000, USB-Platte


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Hinten 4x USB Ports, 

*Maus*: Logitech MX518
*Tastatur*: Sharkoon Lumi... Mediaboard (die einzige tastatur die ich kenne mit beleuchteten Tasten und Notebookdesign
*Drucker*: Canon MP600
*Hub4x*: als Erweiterung für zukünftige Geräte

2x Vorne
*Externe Festplatte Nr. 1* Philips SPD5110 250 GB als Backup
*Externe Festplatte Nr. 2* Trekstor X.U. ... 160 GB für Unterwegs

Nicht permanent
Handy, Digicam, USB-Stick, Fritz WLAN (wenn er denn funktioniert)

Es sollten schon mind. 6 Hinten und 4 Vorne sein für meinen Geschmack


----------



## Marbus16 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es sollten schon mind. 6 Hinten und 4 Vorne sein für meinen Geschmack


Hab atm auch nur 4 hinten, ab morgen zusätzlich 4 vorn, und zu Weihnachten deine gewünschte Anzahl  (Asus P5K-E WiFi dann)


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

An der Zockkiste: Hinten 8 und vorne 4. Reicht im normalfall aus


----------



## Masher (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Logitech G11
Logitech MX518
Canon MP180
Gamepad
Modem
^^


----------



## Düsi 800 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich habe an sieben Ports Geräte von insgesamt 12 Ports


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich hab 5 USB Ports in Benutzung. Maus, Tastatur, Drucker, Gamepad und Nokia-Datenkabel. Also ist noch etwas Platz für weitere Geräte.


----------



## darkniz (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich habe 2 Anschlüsse vorne und 4 hinten.

dauernd Angeschlossene Geräte
- Maus (Cherry eVolution Ergo-Shark)
- Drucker/Scanner (HP PSC 720)

teilweise Angeschlossene Geräte
- USB-Stick
- Webcam


----------



## jetztaber (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

4 Anschlüsse hinten 
2 oben auf dem Gehäuse
2 am Monitor

macht 8 USB 2.0 Hi Speed Anschlüsse

Belegung:
oben externer HDD (2Anschlüsse)
hinten Bluetooth für Maus und Tastatur (1 Anschluss)
hinten beleuchtetes Mauspad (1 Anschluss)
hinten das USB Kabel für den Monitor (1 Anschluss)
am Monitor ein USB Stick (1 Anschluss)


Der Drucker läuft über gute alte parallele Schnittstelle


----------



## STSLeon (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

6 Anschlüsse hinten, 

MX 518 
Tastatur
Drucker
Handydatenkabel
Headset

Einer muss frei bleiben für externe Festplatte oder Sticks


----------



## Maggats (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

maus
tastatur
drucker

ab und an die digicam und der usb stick

externe platte wird per e-sata angeschlossen


----------



## Player007 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Drucker
Handy 
Digicam
USB-Stick
MP3-Player
PSP


----------



## Imens0 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

immer dran:
Drucker
Maus
IR-Empfänger

wenn benötigt:
Scanner
ext. Festplatte
Handy
MP3-Player
USB Stick


----------



## Mantiso90 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus
Tastatur
Digicam


----------



## blueman (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Also ich habe an meinem PC:

Hinten:


G5
G15
USB Hub

Am USBHub:


4 USB Sticks
Handykabel
Drucker
Externe Festplatte

Gruß


----------



## ED101 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Mal ein kleines Update von mir. 

USB Ports (hinten)

TFT-USB-Hub
Drucker
Scanner
TFT-USB-Hub

Externe Backup HDD #1
iPod
G15
Maus
nach Bedarf diverse USB-Sticks/Festplatten
Meine 2 Backup HDD ist via Netzwerk angebunden.


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Nen Update meinerseits:
Laptop:
 dauerhaft:
  - nichts

Main:
 dauerhaft: 
  - nichts
 zeitweise:
  - Razer Diamondback


----------



## gdfan (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

hinten
-g15 refresh
-mx518
-usbhub
-usb verlängerungskabel für wlanstick
-handykabel
-ipoddockingstation

usbhub
-2 usbsticks

der rest ist frei für externefestpaltten oder sonstiges


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Hinten:
-T Sinus 1054 Data Wlan Adapter
-Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 (jaja ich weiß ich brauch was neues )
-WDD EXT FP 500 GB

Optional (Front):
Webcam, Headset, Digi


----------



## xQlusive (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

ich habe momentan einiges am Laufen:

1. Maus (razer copperhead)
2. G15 (auch Usb-Hub)
3. Scanner/Drucker (broather Multifunktionsgerät)
4. komisches kabel fürn beamer, hat usb+vga anschluss und nen dvi ähnlichen auffer anderen
5. usb tv-karte
6.ext festplatte
7.wireless-lan karte
8. mp3 player zum laden^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Hinten:
-Diamondback
-G11
-Fernbedienung
-Drucker
-2x mobile HDD


----------



## master.of.chaos (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Öhh
ne G5
das wars


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich habe 5 USB-Geräte angschlossen:
1.) Microsoft XBox360 Controller für PC
2.) Maus
3.) Tastatur
4.) Drucker HP PSC 1315 All-In-One
5.) Monitor hat auch irgend ein Anschlusskabel über USB
_[6.) Manchmal hängt dann auch mein Handy über USB dran, oder ich stecke den USB-Stick an]_

USB-Anschlüsse kann man meiner Meinung nach gar nie genug haben.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Viel zu viel.
Alle 12 Ports am Maximus Formula sind belegt.


----------



## da_Fiesel (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich habe auch einiges Angeschlossen xD:

1. G15
2. G5 (an der G15,sin ja auch 2 Usb Ports )
3. 2 Ipods (Touch&Shuffle)
4. ASUS Digital Remote Controlle Adapter
5. Nen Laserdrucker
6. 2x Externe Festplatten


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich habe meine Maus dran, drei externe Festplatten, Drucker und Scanner.
Temporär dann noch Lenkrad und Gamepad.


----------



## aurionkratos (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich habe drei belegt; 1x für Maus, 1x für WLAN-Stick und 1x für meinen Drucker.
Eventuell kommt demnächst noch eine externe HDD dazu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ja genau, den WLan Stick habe ich vergessen, obwohl das Ding direkt nebrn dem Monitor liegt.


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Hab momentan eigentlich nur meine Maus, meinen WLAN Router und ab und zu meine Kamera am USB Port hängen.


----------



## Philster91 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

So gut wie immer hängen Maus, Tastatur, DVB-T-TV-Karte und Drucker dran.
Ab und zu denn mal USB-Sticks, MP3-Player, Joystick und DigiCam.


----------



## frye (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Also ich hab immer dran: Tastatur, Maus und dann son USB-Verlängerungskabel in das jenachdem was ich brauche reinkommt: Handy, iPod, Lenkrad, Gamepad, USB Stick. Die beiden USBs die an meiner G11 dran sind verwende ich eigentlich nie bzw. vergesse immer das die da dran sind.

frye


----------



## Philster91 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*



> Die beiden USBs die an meiner G11 dran sind verwende ich eigentlich nie bzw. vergesse immer das die da dran sind.


Ich auch . Meine Tastatur steht dafür auch denkbar schlecht auf so 'nem Ausziehteil, was unterm Schreibtisch hängt, sodass ich an die USB-Ports auch gar nicht wirklich ran komme. Und wenn ich denn mal was anschließen will, stand schon öfters die Nachricht auf 'm Desktop, das die Übertragung nur per USB 1.1 stattfindet (Ich mein, USB 2.0 ist schon verdammt langsam) oder manchmal  stand auch, dass nicht genug Strom über den USB-Port geliefert werden kann. Also meiner Meinung nach auch nutzlos.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Bei mir ist eigendlich auch alles so voll, dass ich zum USB Kabel abziehen und wieder anstecken beim PC Saubermachen schon 10 Minuten brauche, um die dann wieder in die richtigen Slots zu stecken 

Am Board hängen;

MX 400 Maus
MS Office Tastatur
Asus M930 Smartphone
Compaq PDA

An 2 Erweiterungsslots hängen;

ISDN Telefonanlage
Belkin 7 Port USB Hub
Laserdrucker
Tintenstrahldrucker

Und am USB Hub hängen;
Logitech Rumblepad2 Empfänger
2 USB Sticks
Canon Lide 50 Scanner
Canon Powershot S5IS
Ab und zu ein Kartenleser
Webcam


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

1. Maus: Microsoft/Razer Habu
2. Drucker: Canon Pixima IP 4000
3. Tastatur: Loghitech G15
4. Scannner: Canon Lide 70
6. Headset: Speedlink Meddusa 5.1 nur Stromversorgung
und am 7. Halt meine manchmal meine Digicam und mein MP3 Player un mein USB Stick


----------



## Player007 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

1. PSP: manchmal
2. Tastatur: Saitek Cyborg
3. Maus: Microsoft Sidewinder
4. WLAN Stick
5. USB-Stick 
6. Digicam: manchmal
7. Xbox 360 Gamepad

Gruß


----------



## frye (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*



> Ich auch . Meine Tastatur steht dafür auch denkbar schlecht auf so 'nem Ausziehteil, was unterm Schreibtisch hängt, sodass ich an die USB-Ports auch gar nicht wirklich ran komme. Und wenn ich denn mal was anschließen will, stand schon öfters die Nachricht auf 'm Desktop, das die Übertragung nur per USB 1.1 stattfindet (Ich mein, USB 2.0 ist schon verdammt langsam) oder manchmal  stand auch, dass nicht genug Strom über den USB-Port geliefert werden kann. Also meiner Meinung nach auch nutzlos.


Haha, ja gut wenn sie auf einem Ausziehschreibtisch steht ist es wirklich unpraktisch. Jetzt wo ich grad lese, das die nicht genug Strom kriegt, fällt mir ein dass ich das sogar mal gelesen hab als ich sie gekauft habe und dann auch dachte dass das voll sinnlos ist  aber naja wenn ich die immer vergesse machts ja sowieso nichts 

frye


----------



## gouraud (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich hab

1. Maus
2. Tastatur
3. WLAN-Stick
4. USB-Hub

Am USB-Hub dann wiederum

1. Drucker
2. iPod
3. Digicam
4. USB-Stick

2,3 und 4 natürlich variabel.


----------



## Lee (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich habe immer dranhängen:
Maus;
Tastatur;
Drucker;
Gamepad;
Joystick

Und je nach Situation noch
DigiCam;
MP3 Player;
USB-Stick;
PSP


----------



## BenF (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Bei mir hängen: Maus (A4 Tech X7)
Tastatur (zBoard)
Externe HDD
1-2 iPod Kabel
Drucker (HP 4100 series)


----------



## grubsnek (3. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus
Tastatur

Und manchmal: Gamepad, Handy, USB Stick und Festplatte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Bei mir:

1.) G15
2.) MX518
3.) Webcam
4.) Fernbedienung
5.) Sony Ericsson (kabel)
6.) Kartenleser
7.) Sony Playstation Controller Adapter Kabel

8.)Und ganz selten mal nen Drucker.


----------



## cami (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Bei mir:

1. Tastatur
2. Maus
3. Headset
4. Externe HD
5. Ipod lade- datenkabel
6. Sony Ericsson kabel

ja das sollte es in etwa sein ^^

Mfg cami


----------



## xdevilx (6. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

am rechner hängen atm 

tastatur ( maus hängt am usb in der tastatur mit dran)
USB HDD 1
USB HDD2
Drucker
Handykabel
Digicam Dockingstation
USB Stick


----------



## SkastYX (6. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Gerade habe ich dran

-Tastatur
-Maus
-PDA
-Stick
-Webcam
-G7 Ladegerät von meinem Bruder


----------



## bobby (6. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

meine maus
        tastatur 
        drucker
        scanner
        externe festplatte
        wlan stick

dann noch optional  
        usb-sticks
        didi-cam
        webcam


----------



## buzty (7. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

immer dran hab ich eig nur:
maus
tastatur
externe festplatte

dazu optional:
usb-stick
mp3-player
gamepad/ff-wheel/...
andere maus/tastatur zum testen

so mehr fällt mir grad garnicht ein


----------



## b0s (9. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

permanent:
1. Maus
2. Tasta
3. Game-Tasta
4. Gamepad
5. Drucker

optional:
6. Scanner
7. MP3-Player
8. Mobil-HDD

Inklusive den optionalen sind alle meine verfügbaren USB-Ports ausgenutzt. Mein Board bietet noch 2 weitere für die ich allerdings keine Anschlüsse habe.


----------



## Mr_Duese (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

1. Maus
2. Ladekabel für Handy
3. Ladekabel für iPod
4. Logitech Chillstream Gamepad
5. Drucker
6. Scanner

und 2 in Reserve


----------



## james07 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

1.Maus
2.Tastatur
3.Gamepad
4. Externe Platte
5. Drucker
6.Datenkabel Handy
7.frei für Nutzung USB-Stick


----------



## push@max (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

1. Maus
2. Ladekabel für MP3-Player
3. 2x externe Festplatte
4. Drucker
5. Scanner


----------



## AMDSempron (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

-webcam
-des öfteren externe Platte
-Card reader
-mp3 Player zum Laden
-Terratec Synergy USB XE


----------



## heartcell (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

-Maus
-Cardreader
-Drucker
-Handy
-USB-Stick
-Bluetooth-Stick
-externe Festplatte
-Datenkabel der Digicam


----------



## Bennz (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus
Tastatur
Externeplatte x 2
mehrere Datenkabel xD


----------



## endgegner (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Tastatur
Maus
W-lan stick
Und Datenkabel.


----------



## Uziflator (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

1.Maus 
2.Tastatur
3.Handy
4.Gamepad
5.Externe HD
6.Headset
7.Mp3 Player
8.Drucker


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich habe 4 externe USB-Ports, daran angeschlossen sind:

Funkempfänger für Maus + Tastatur
Sharkoon Rush Pad (Gamer-Tastatur mit nur den Tasten, die in Spielen Verwendung finden)
WLAN-Adapter
Stromversorgung für Headset

Dann habe ich noch 6 interne USB-Ports, 4 davon sind belegt: 2 für den Cardreader und 2 für die USB-Ports am Gehäuse.


----------



## utacat (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

-Tastatur
-Maus 
-Scanner
-Drucker

bei Bedarf:

-Sataplatte
-2 USB Sticks
-USB Hub mit Netzteil m. 4 Anschlüssen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

-Maus
-Tastatur
-Drucker
-Gamepad
-Joystick
-USB Ventilator 
-Strom für Headset
-UMTS Stick
-2xExterne HDDs
-MP3 player
-Handy

Sind 11 an der zahl xD
Sind natürlich nicht alle immer gleichzeitig dran^^
Immer dran sind nur 7 sachen:
-Maus
-Tastatur
-Drucker
-Gamepad
-Joystick
-USB Ventilator 
-Strom für Headset
-UMTS Stick


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus
Tastatur
Cardreader

mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich habe an meinem Rechner zur Zeit acht Ports "aktiviert", vier kann ich noch per Slotblech nachrüsten, wenn ich es mal brauchen sollte. Dazu noch ein alter USB-1.1-Hub ohne Netzteil, an dem die langsamen Geräte zusammen gefasst werden (Maus usw.).


Maus 
Scanner
Drucker
2 TV-Sticks
Sidewinder Strategic Commander
Logitech Wingman Force
WLAN
2 Speichersticks
Das ist die USB-Standard-Bestückung, die immer steckt. Alles andere nach Bedarf.


----------



## jayson (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

also ich habe auch 

maus
tastatur
drucker
4 usb hub
stick
externe festplatte

ich denke 4-6 usb sollten heute auf jeden fall sein... die meisten mainboards haben auch noch ein oder zwei usb steckplätze auf dem board.. dort wird ja auch beispielweise ein cardreader angeschlossen... wer will kann dort auch noch zwei-vier usb steckplätze die in eine slotblende integriert einbauen und auf dem mainboard anschliessen...


----------



## uuodan (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Dann will ich auch einmal meine Liste abgeben...

- Maus
- Tastatur
- WD MyBook2
- Drucker
- Fernbedienung

- ab und an USB-Stick


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich will auch ........

-Maus 
-Drucker 
-Raketenwerfer  (sau geil die Dinger)
-Usb Stick

Dann ab und zu mal dran ....

-Handy
-IPod Touch
-Mp3 Player
-Navi


das wars eigentlich auch schon !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Potman (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

-Maus 
-Tastatur
-Externe HDD
-ggf. Handy
-ggf. USB Stick /MP3player


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Wenn man hier auch noch angeben soll, was nur manchmal dranhängt, dann habe ich noch das hier:
Handy
USB-Stick
SDHC-Karte (im internen Cardreader, welcher über USB angeschlossen ist)
Memory Stick Micro (siehe oben)
Cardreader-Stick
MP3-Player
und viel mehr...


----------



## Uziflator (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Hier mein Update!

Mäuse(G5/Kone)
Tastatur G15
Kamera
Handy(K800I)
Gamepad
Externe HDD
Drucker


Wo bekommt man eigentlich den USB Raketenwerfer her?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man eigentlich den USB Raketenwerfer her?


Den kriegst du entweder bei eBay oder wenn du bei RapidShare genug RapidPoints gesammelt hast. Es gibt auch Raketenwerfer mit Webcam.


----------



## Uziflator (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Den kriegst du entweder bei eBay oder wenn du bei RapidShare genug RapidPoints gesammelt hast. Es gibt auch Raketenwerfer mit Webcam.



hab ich gefunden aber nich billig Webcam USB Raketenwerfer im Shop getDigital.de
oder Wireless USB Raketenwerfer im Shop getDigital.de

 und den normalen USB Raketenwerfer im Shop getDigital.de


Danke dir nur Rapidshre nutz ich selten!


----------



## CeresPK (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

G15 (daran hängt meine Roccat Kone)
HP Drucker
WD MyBook 500GB
Wireless adapter for XBox 360 Pad
und manchmal mein iPod touch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Dauerhaft: Lüftersteuerung, Monitor-USB-Hub. An letzterem hängen dann von Zeit zu Zeit iPod, externe Festplatte, USB- oder Bluetoothstick.
2x USB-onboard würde mir also prinzipiell reichen - aktuell hab ich 8 hinten und 4 vorne 
(dagegen Bedarf an Parallelen und Seriellen Schnittstellen: Je eine. Bestand: Je keine   Immerhin hab ich noch n Bord mit entsprechenden Headern gefunden, aber eine LPT-Slotblende muss man auch erstmal finden...)


----------



## INU.ID (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Mein aktuelles "Haupt-System":

Mobo-USB1: Maus
Mobo-USB2: Tastatur
Mobo-USB3. Drucker
Mobo-USB4: USB-Verlängerung:USB-Hub(s)
Hub-USB1: Kartenleser
Hub-USB2: USB-Stick
Hub-USB3: Externe Festplatte
Hub-USB4: Externe Festplatte
Hub-USB5: Externe Festplatte
Hub-USB6: Externe Festplatte
Hub-USB7: Externe Festplatte
Hub-USB8: Externe Festplatte
Hub-USB9: Externe Festplatte
Hub-USB10: Externe Festplatte
usw...

Jede der Festplatten läßt sich mittels Funk-Fernbedienung ein- und ausschalten. Werde aber demnächst auf Steckdosenhubs umsteigen müssen, da es aufgrund stark begrenzter Funkkanäle leider nicht möglich ist weitere HDs so zu verwalten. Wenn NAS-Gehäuse günstiger wären und eine bessere Performance hätten, dann würde ich darauf setzen. Aber so bleibts vorerst USB. (hoffe USB3 kommt bald)

MFG


----------



## SCUX (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles "Haupt-System":


 
bei mir schaut es ähnlich aus.....
also 
1x Maus
1x Tastatur
und...äh das wars 

was zum Geier machst du mit so vielen Festplatten


----------



## leorphee (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

1x Maus
1x Tastatur
1x Drucker
1x Scanner
1x Gamepad
1x Kopfhörer wg. strom für Vib.

ab und zu Sachen wie
Handy
sämtlicher USB Sticks & SD Cards (mittels USB Adapter)
anderes Gamepad
Externe Festplatte
Logitech one Fernbedienung zum Updaten & Programmieren
Navi wg Updates etc.
Mp3 Player


----------



## klefreak (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

hab bei mir auch einige Geräte hängen

Direkt:

Maus
Tastatur
Drucker
Externe HDD
Bluetoothdongle

USB- Hub

Webcam
Cardreader
Smartcard Kartenlesegerät
Ehome Infrarotempfänger  (media Fernsteuerung)

und dazu noch: Scanner; Digicam; MP3 player

Handy über bluetooth

in den Ferien noch WLAN Stick

mfg Klemens


ps: das Ganze als Umfrage wäre interessant gewesen


----------



## dot (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus
Tastatur (aber erst neuerdings sonst ueber PS/2)
Kabel von der Digi-Cam

Gelegentlich
USB-Stick

Auch wenn ich die Ports nutze, wirklich warm werde ich mit USB trotzdem nicht


----------



## amdintel (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Scanner , Ext HDD,  Drucker Lexmark  Z12 -> alte bewährte Technik ,
 Joystick also ein schönes Game Pad , eine LED PC Lampe, habe hier noch ein Wlan 
Stick rum liegen , benutzte ich aber nicht,
PC hst insgesamt 10 USB Anschlüsse.
Tastatur und Maus am PS2 Anschluss weil USB dafür Unsinn ist ,
und Nachteile hat, kann man im Bios nicht so gut einstellen, die 
Energie Eigenschaften bei USB Maus/Keyb. ist PS2 besser .


----------



## DanielX (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

-Maus 
-Tastaur
-USB-Stick


----------



## No0dle (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Dauerhaft:
Tastatur
Maus
USB-Verlängerungskabel mit WLAN-Stick
Externe Festplatte

Gelegentlich:
USB-Stick
Cardreader


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich habe jetzt den 3-Port-USB-Hub meines Bildschirms in Betrieb genommen, daran hängen ein Sharkoon Rush Pad und eine Roccat Kone. Die USB-Ports wären sonst zu knapp.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Cardreader, Lenkrad


----------



## Nickles (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

3 
mfg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*



Nickles schrieb:


> 3
> mfg


Du verschweigst also, welche Geräte das sind?

Ich werde vielleicht bald eine Roccat Valo an meinen USB-Port anschließen dürfen. Das Lidl-Tastatur-Maus-Set kommt dann weg.


----------



## _montana (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

6.
Maus
Tastatur(2)
Drucker
iPod
Handy


----------



## Astaroth (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Nur 4 Sachen, da mein uraltes Asus A7N8X Deluxe nur 4 USB Ports hat.
Das wären:
Logitech G5
Thrustmaster Wireless Gamepad
2 externe Festplatten

Tastatur ist noch ganz klassisch per PS-2 angeschlossen und an meine 2 Front USB Stecker kommt ab und zu ein USB-Stick, Handydatenkabel oder das Datenkabel von meinem MP3 Player.


----------



## mofo45 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

1.Handy Kabel
2.Joystick
3.Maus
4.Tastatur
5.USB Stick
6:.Festplatte
7.Karten Leser


----------



## ForgottenRealm (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Spiele-PC: 3

Maus
Tastatur
Gamepad

Arbeits-PC:10
Direkt:3

Maus
Tastatur
iPaq Dockingstation
USV
Belkin 7 Port USB Hub

Am Hub:7
ISDN Anlage
PDA
Scanner
ZIP 750
2 USB Sticks
USB Lampe (verdammt schwer, auf ner schwarzen Tastatur im dunkeln was zu sehen )

MediaCenter-PC:3
Maus
Tastatur
Cartreader

Die letzten beiden PCs teilen sich Maus/Tastatur über nen D-Link KVM Switch.


----------



## el barto (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Immer:

Maus
Tastatur
Drucker

Sonst:

USB-Stick
Externe HDD wenn ESATA belegt.

mfg el barto


----------



## NCphalon (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Normalerweise:

Maus
Drucker
WLAN-Stick

Manchma:

USB-Stick
WD Passport


----------



## Sgod (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus
Drucker


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

MX 518
G 15
iPOD
Webcam
Drucker
externe HDD (2x USB)
Kamera
Handy
div. USB-Sticks (6 St.)


----------



## gorn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus, Infrarot-Empfänger.

Bei Bedarf: Externe HDD, USB-Stick.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

hub--->iPod, Cam, Stick, Headset
G15--->MX518


----------



## computertod (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Immer:
Funkempfänger für Funk-Tastatur-Maus Set
Verlängerungskabel für USB-Stick

bei Bedarf:
USB-Stick
Kamera


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

nur die Maus 

mfg


----------



## Spikos (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus
Tastatur

Optional:
USB-Sticks
Mp3player(Mediaplayer, zieht Strom übern USB-Port  )


----------



## xXenermaXx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

dauerhaft:
Roccat Kone
G15 (blaue Beleuchtung)
externe Festplatte
USB-Stick (für Ready-Boost)
Drucker
eigtl. auch Scanner aber der is abgefallen x) ansonstn hängt er an der G15
IR-Empfänger des P5W DH DL
mein Bildschirm mit Cardreader ~> daran die Eyetoy-Webcam 

gelegentlich:
2ter USB-Stick (oder auch einer von meim Vadda^^)
PSP (obwohl ich den Stick jetzt auch mit dem Cardreader des 2408WFP füttern kann)
W800i-Datenkabel (siehe PSP  )

mfG


----------



## chris070 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus
Tastatur
Monitor als USB Hub
2 USB HDD's
T-Balancer Big-Ng
Infrarot Empfänger
Handy


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Maus
Tastatur
3 USB HDD
1 USB Stick
Smartphone
Drucker

bei Bedarf: Kamera


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ich hab nur die Standardbestückung drann: Maus, Tastatur und Drucker
Mehr USB Geräte benötige ich nicht auf Dauer am Rechner.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

1. G15 (Blau)
2. MX Revolution
3. MX 700
4. Epson R300
5. Epson Perfection 3490 Photo
6. Hama 4x USB 2.0 Hub
7. Logitech Dual Action
8. Logitech Momo Racing
9. Microsoft XBox 360 Wireless Adapter
10. Microsoft XBox 360 Gamepad Ladekabel
11. USB Datenkabel z.b. für die Logitech Fernbedienung, Sony Digitalkamera usw.


----------



## mad31 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

1. G15 release
2. G5
3. der hub an meinem HP w228h monitor
4. 500gb externe Festplatte
5. Hp Desjekt 3745 Drucker
6.Wlan Stick
7. Docking Station für Ipod

insgesamt 6 USB steckplätze am mainboard +2 am gehäuse
monitor hat 2 Steckplätze und G15 auch 2


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Dauerhaft
01. G15 Oldschool
02. MX Rev Empfänger (an G15)
03. Epson stylus dx 6050 (an G15)
04. iPod Kabel

Nicht Dauerhaft
05. USB-Stick
06. USB-Stick
07. USB-HDD
08. USB-HDD
09. Cardreader
10. X-Box 360 Controller for Win
11. Logitech QuickCam S5500
12. PSP
13. MicroSD Cardreader
14. TomTom
15. Canon PowerShot SX110 IS
16. Nokia N95

ich denke ich hab jetzt alles 

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Mörser (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

Ahoy

- G9
- G11
- Sharkoon Rush Pad
- 3 externe Festplatten (wenn Gott ein Kabel wäre, wäre er Firewire)
- Logitech Dual Action
- NoName Webcam

Greetz,
Mörser out


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte habt ihr am USB Port*

mit Maus und Tastatur und Drucker und externer?? ingesamt....4


----------

